
AWS fired someone for spending too much time with the family - iamadmin
https://twitter.com/rchrdbyd/status/1245385468562280448
======
minimaxir
Likely an April Fools joke by the Twitter user.

------
floatingatoll
"Your fired" is misspelled and HR-noncompliant. This letter would subject
Amazon to legal difficulties. If a C-level sent it, it would likely result in
their termination. So it's probably an April Fools joke.

------
QuinnyPig
I hate April Fools pranks.

And I'd sooner believe AWS was launching a moon base at re:Invent this year
than Andy Jassy would use the wrong "your" in a letter.

